# Used coffee grounds



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have used them for quite some time as fertiliser in our garden. They are full of nutrients and it is a great way of using old coffee grinds up instead of throwing them away. Does anybody else use them in this way?????


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

They are great food for "Worm Farms" / they make very good compost.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, I compost my pucks!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I scatter the grounds all over the garden to prevent cats sh1tting everywhere, it works better than lemon peel.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I scatter the grounds all over the garden to prevent cats sh1tting everywhere, it works better than lemon peel.


I do exactly the same with mine.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The wife makes me keep all my used coffee pucks to sprinkle around the garden. Apparently the slugs don't like them. Also she's on a mission to get me to agree to let her have some chickens and she's informed me that chickens also love to eat coffee grounds (and slugs!)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In Summer I break them up and put them around the garden.

In winter I'm a bit too lazy usually and they go in the food recycling.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to scatter the pucks around the garden shrubs, but since we got a puppy I put them in the composter to reduce the risk she might eat them. I don't know why, because she will probably just eat the high-caffeine compost instead ... she eats the slugs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

marcuswar said:


> The wife makes me keep all my used coffee pucks to sprinkle around the garden. Apparently the slugs don't like them. Also she's on a mission to get me to agree to let her have some chickens and she's informed me that chickens also love to eat coffee grounds (and slugs!)


If you get chickens there wont be a garden , just a mudpit or dust ....on the upside no slugs


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm currently trying to fill a 1 foot hole in my garden with coffee pucks - flippin hedgehog made the hole under our fence... my wife thinks it's sweet (she said I wasn't allowed to bury the hedgehog alive in it's own hole)


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Not necessarily depends how big your garden is and how many I had 3 and they did 0 damage on less than half an acre of garden


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Chickens-get the ones with feathered feet/legs as they don't scratch. Look the nads too!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Chickens-get the ones with feathered feet/legs as they don't scratch. Look the nads too!


"Chickens that look the nads" Not something you hear everyday!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. If I do get talked into letting her get chickens I would probably cordon off a small section the garden behind the house and pave half of it and leave the other half as dirt.

Feathered legged chickens, are they Bantams ?

She has been wittering on about which ones lay the most eggs, although I'm not sure why we suddenly NEED so many eggs ? There again I don't think she understands why we suddenly NEED so much coffee and coffee related paraphernalia!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Chickens-get the ones with feathered feet/legs as they don't scratch. Look the nads too!





Daren said:


> "Chickens that look the nads" Not something you hear everyday!


Well I've heard of Cocks with nads, but that might be something completely different


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I compost a large portion of the shops pucks and old grounds, and there is a lady who has 5 kilo of pucks off of me every few weeks for her garden.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lemon millefleur sablepoot bantams fit the bill perfectly...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I checked with the wife, she said they look very pretty but are too small and expensive.


----------

